# Timing of Burghley



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Maybe this should go in the flame room, but....

I was at Blenheim and Beaulieu and I've bought a ticket for Burghley, but after much deliberation I shan't be going this year.

Whichever committee decided on holding the TT annual event on the same weekend as the 10th anniversary of the Goodwood Festival of Speed should do their homework better next year!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Rob 

We have been discussing our annual event being on the 13th July for about 3 months.... and THIS (last week) is the first time ANYONE has mentioned a clash of dates!

Next time someone else can organise it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> and THIS (last week) is the first time ANYONE has mentioned a clash of dates!


Apart from this thread Mark http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1051093405;start=3#3
However, I totally agree with your post there though, very hard to find a weekend that doesn't clash with _something_ :-/

Clive


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I have to say Rob that a lot of thought went into the date and location of the annual meet. When you try to rule out school holidays (as people are more likely to be away on holiday) and Grand Prix weekends, Le Mans, etc, it gets very difficult to find a date that suits everyone. It really has to be in June/July to stand the best chance of reasonable weather.

Goodwood is a fantastic day out but I don't see the relevance for the 10th anniversary (since each year tries to be bigger and better than the previous). However, it runs from Friday to Sunday so people could do both if they really wanted.

Maybe, rather than throwing stones from the edge, you could volunteer to support the club more pro-actively and help plan next year's event to suit your calendar. The committee and various other groups of people have put large amounts of effort into getting the club, merchandise, magazine, annual meet, etc. off the ground. It is very demoralising when some people seem content to just sit on the outside and complain.

I hope posting a whinge made you feel better


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Do like me, take a day off work and go to Goodwood on Friday that means I can make the AGM on Sat, the Sat night beer up (which is without doubt the best bit) and the Sunday ;D

Did I mention that Vauxhall are launching the VX220 Turbo Sprint car at Goodwood - so I've gotta go ;D

0-60 in 4secs, 0-100 in under 10 secs


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

How come everyone mentions Friday and Sunday for Goodwood and not Saturday?

I've got tickets for Saturday, so I can go to Burghley, am I going on a bum day?

E


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

This thread was started end of April.... we had posted the date of the annual meet, months before..... :

I admit I had forgotten the thread, but it doesn't change things.... :-/ :-/



> Apart from this thread Mark http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1051093405;start=3#3
> However, I totally agree with your post there though, very hard to find a weekend that doesn't clash with _something_ Â :-/
> 
> Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Yes, my whinge did make me feel better, thanks. Put simply, I'm disappointed that I had to make the choice in favour of what is IMO the best UK motorsport event of the year, bar none. It would be unreasonable of me to criticise individuals, but as the TTOC is becoming a more commercial venture (and none the worse for that), I deserve a soapbox as a member.

Unfortunately I can't attend Goodwood on the other days for the same reason I can't support the club more actively. We are going through a lot of changes at work and I simply don't have the time to be more participative. Sunday is the main day, but if it were this Saturday I wouldn't be able to go.

It's also fair for me to say that I've not traditionally found car clubs to be my scene, although this does conflict with my interest in the TT. I guess I'm more into driving than owning and that's at the root of it - in the limited time I get to enjoy my TT, the last thing I want to be doing is standing around talking about it. The fact that only a small handful of people responded to the threads about Goodwood (that started in April) indicates to me that there are far more polishers than drivers - each to their own...

Having said this, I would like to think I'll attend future annual events, although I wouldn't want to put my car on a 'stand' again. Last year at Beaulieu I did this as a favour to Kim Collins and having all of the (non TT-owning) day trippers and their kids poking it whilst I stood nearby in a state of paranoia is not something I'd wish to repeat.

Best wishes for a successful event


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Was looking forward to meeting you and your TT Rob :-/ Maybe at another meet soon?

Just as a point of clarification to anyone else reading this thread.... the TTOC is not a commercial venture in that it's sole purpose is not to make money.... The TTOC makes a little money to better serve it's members.

We need money (and we will NEVER borrow!), so the easiest way is to find that money thru merchandise, etc

This means the club can proactively serve it's members without waiting for a huge number to sign-up.

ALL money will be plowed back into the club ALWAYS!

Oh and sorry you can't attend Rob! Sorry if it caused you some consternation.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Ignore it Mark, he's been hanging around with some wrong uns.
> 
> You've done a swell job , please ignore this remark.


Touchy touchy! Listen, it's almost three years since I joined the Forum and owners club, so don't think that because the Forum counter says you've got 'too much time on your hands' that you are qualified to make such judgments. You are an enthusiastic newbie, but please don't get ideas beyond that when it comes to judging serious TT owners 

Come to think of it, that may be something for Jae to consider in terms of development of the forum. If posts were only counted if they were relevant or valuable, how many of your 5559 posts do you think would be eligible? Â 

Oh, btw, I went to check out 'Fastest skip in the world on www.jms.com' - your (?) website SUCKS! Â ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Was looking forward to meeting you and your TT Rob :-/ Maybe at another meet soon?
> 
> Just as a point of clarification to anyone else reading this thread.... the TTOC is not a commercial venture in that it's sole purpose is not to make money.... The TTOC makes a little money to better serve it's members.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying Mark. You ARE doing a great job and I'm very glad to see you at the helm.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

The date for Burghley was set in Jan/Feb and the date for next year will be set this autumn. We will try to avoid as many motorsport events as possible, however the best venues are booked many months if not years in advance and we may have to compromise date to get the best venue.

It has been (and continues to be ) tough for all of us to organise a meet on this scale whilst holding down full time jobs, and we have put in a lot of effort to make sure that it is a bit more than a "polishers convention". As the TTOC grows we will be able to afford to lay on additional activities to make events more exciting for our members, and will be able to organise TTOC "exclusives" through our links with Audi UK through ScoTTy and Mark.

I'm sad if anyone who wanted to come can't make it but with membership in the hundreds that was unavoidable. Hopefully we can organisie a meet worth travelling to more than once a year in future.

Louise


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

TTotal: chill out. You have a record of champion toy throwing with anyone who expresses a view remotely different to yours. Rob has a fair point as there are few UK based mototrsport events in the calendar year of any magnitude - only 2 really during the summer: the British GP and Goodwood.

I've got to say too, that Amanda and I will not be coming to the TTOC event this weekend.

Time is becoming increasingly precious and faced with the decision of going to a field in Northamptonshire and looking at other 100+ other TT's all stationary (done this before, twice), compared with Goodwood, seeing the Bentley Le Mans car, Jenson Button, DC, old and new racing cars....doesn't leave much option for someone like me and is a much more palatable option for Amanda, who I have to consider as well.

The crack on the saturday night last year was great so there's that to consider as well.

We've made some great friends through this forum and I will continue to support it.

Personally next year, I'd prefer to see a track day combined with the annual meet - those who don't want to hoon can watch and we can still get all of the cars parked up and a decent get together area.

It will also be a far more attractive option for the potential exhibitors ie: AmD, QST, Miltek and they can bring their own cars along as well to demonstrate on the track. We've all bought our cars to DRIVE after all........


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> .......so if something is not "for us" then we should accept that and think of the common good. If we can't then we should not be a member........


Not wanting to list ALL of your toy throwing incidents...I couldn't have put iit more eloquently myself.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Stu, I'd also love to see a track day combined with the annual meet, but not sure we could get enough members to stump up Â£150 quid or so... Most track day attempts with TT owners have failed miserably to reach critical mass.

The other problem is that most track day venues tend to be quite busy during summer weekends supporting proper motorsport events


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can we stop this banter please!

The TTOC room is not designed for it! 

Everyone has their opinion.... lets leave it at that... please.

NEXT YEAR:
We might be able to organise an events that is located at a track, if that is the consensus. Personally I would like to try this as Burghley will have been three the same....

Even if we ONLY get 20 (out of 150....) TTs on track, it would still generate interest..... 

BUT it needs help.......... : : We will look to book somewhere for next year and we will start to look in the next month or so. So, ideas please ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Stu, I'd also love to see a track day combined with the annual meet, but not sure we could get enough members to stump up Â£150 quid or so... Most track day attempts with TT owners have failed miserably to reach critical mass.
> 
> The other problem is that most track day venues tend to be quite busy during summer weekends supporting proper motorsport events


Yeah, fair point......easier said than done I know. Although the last few track days Kev and Wak tried to organise were done at "fairly" short notice. If we had it in the agenda as the yearly event there would be more take up IMO.

I agree that Â£150 is money people aren;t willing to stump up but if we could do a deal somewhere where there would be say, a Â£20 entrance fee for people who DON'T want to go on the track and then a the track fee for those who do.

What we'd need is a venue with decent field facilities where we can all park up and enough room for the exhibitors, maybe some hot laps from other cars and some decent facitities......

Bedford Autodrome!

I'm sure if we were able to provisionally book a space for "X" number of cars on the track for a saturday/sunday track day in the summertime then there must be some additional facilities there for club events like this.

Either that or one of the less busy, cheaper circuits like Pembrey or whatever........personally I reckon we should have it at the Nurburgring.....plenty of space in Germany ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Either that or one of the less busy, cheaper circuits like Pembrey or whatever........personally I reckon we should have it at the Nurburgring.....plenty of space in Germany Â ;D


Hehe. Somewhere like Castle Combe would be great, if you consider the combination between 'park' and 'ride', plus the proximity to one of the most beautiful villages in England. The Audi/VW Driver days at CC 'only' cost something like Â£90 to drive or Â£10 entry, which is more realistic. A night out in nearby Bath beforehand would be bad either.


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Rob & Stu, I think you have a point but Robs coment about because I choose to go to Burghley I become a polisher ! . I have raced cars for the last 20 years and track days, hillclimbs & sprints are poor company to circuit racing , I have a choice as do you and I am sure you will clean your lovely roadster before you go to Goodwood and I dont surpose you are competing there, so poilisher could apply to !
Live and let live m8 .
Phill
P.S. I will be cleaning my car before i go too ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

> Hi Rob & Stu, I think you have a point but Robs coment about because I choose to go to Burghley I become a polisher ! . I have raced cars for the last 20 years and track days, hillclimbs & sprints are poor company to circuit racing , I have a choice as do you and I am sure you will clean your lovely roadster before you go to Goodwood and I dont surpose you are competing there, so poilisher could apply to !
> Live and let live m8 .
> Phill
> P.S. I will be cleaning my car before i go too ;D


Well said Phil.. you polisher ;D

come one Rob  I'm not sure what's behind your personal attack on TTotal but it has clearly nothing to do with the event  ??? :-/  

The TTOC have done a fine job as you know, on pulling together this event in the middle of a busy summer 

As for your view of polishers v racers.... well I've been to goodwood 3 times in the last 6 years and 12 F1 grand prix's in that same period, so by your assessment that clearly makes me a racer who is off to burgley......and i AM going to polish my fine and mere fwd 180bhp TTC for the event  whlst I happily support this forum, the ttoc & tt-quattro


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> but Robs coment about because I choose to go to Burghley I become a polisher !


I wasn't casting aspersions on Burghley attendees. If it wasn't for the clash with Goodwood, I would have definitely been there and have paid my Â£16 to prove it. I'm sure that there will be a lot more serious drivers than me at Burghley

I love my car (maybe too much, if you ask Gemma) and take pride in keeping it beautiful. However, the joy of polishing can't compete with the joy of driving - or maybe it's the thrill. It's just that I don't want to do one without the other. Needless to say I'll be doing both this weekend and will be looking forward to the next TTOC meet that I can attendÂ ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> come one Rob Â  I'm not sure what's behind your personal attack on TTotal but it has clearly nothing to do with the event Â  Â ??? Â :-/ Â  Â


He wasn't adding any value to the discussion


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, total uTTer BEEP poster of course , not worth listening to ! ( IMOHO ) Â ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Interesting views - its always a shame when events clash, but this is inevitable......

Shame I won't get to bump into a few old meet buddies this weekend. The entire Portmeirion posse is not going....!

Oh, and John - swearing in the TTOC forum? Whatever next......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:


----------

